# Romex in commercial



## rdill (Mar 9, 2012)

is it acceptable to use romex in an addition on a resturant that is full built by wood materials ????


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Look at art. 334.10 and find out what construction the city classifies the building.


----------



## MasterE (Dec 31, 2011)

Also check on occupancy . I remember one contractor doing an addition. The original building was done in romex, the contractor did the addition in romex, and then had to change it because of more seating in the dinning room.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

MasterE said:


> Also check on occupancy . I remember one contractor doing an addition. The original building was done in romex, the contractor did the addition in romex, and then had to change it because of more seating in the dinning room.


That useally a killer if not watching the occupancy rating once you get over X number it will change a bit so check with your inspector and state codes for latest details.

I know myself and MasterE, We do live in Wisconsin the X number will always vaires a bit so check it ahead of it.

Merci,
Marc 

(But I am still in France )


----------



## rdill (Mar 9, 2012)

*romex in a resturant*

thanks guys, things I didn't think about. I do know the occupancy rate is low only 700 sq ft and the room will be a seasonal thing .. No hvac installed.. More of a guy's play room...ie dart throwing and hanging out.. But I will call city inspector to get the answer..


----------



## Tom45acp (Sep 6, 2011)

Even if the occupancy rules would allow it, there is one location in a commercial building that you cannot install NM cable & that is exposed above dropped ceilings that have removable tiles. See 334.12(A)(2)


----------



## electrictim510 (Sep 9, 2008)

Ive made it a habit of calling the local inspector anytime I come across something I am not exactly sure about. I work in so many city and counties that I find it also gets me in good with the inspectors too. Sometimes they will help me out more than they need to just because I am keeping communication on high priority. And I hate failing inspections. :laughing:


----------



## rdill (Mar 9, 2012)

*romex in a restaurant addition*



Tom45acp said:


> Even if the occupancy rules would allow it, there is one location in a commercial building that you cannot install NM cable & that is exposed above dropped ceilings that have removable tiles. See 334.12(A)(2)


Thanks Tom for the clarification regarding romex limitation. I'm not sure how to respond to your last statement.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

rdill said:


> is it acceptable to use romex in an addition on a resturant that is full built by wood materials ????


I can't quote a code reference as to why you could not, but I have done so as long as the new wiring that I installed originated from the panel, with no extensions of existing circuits. Things may have changed since.


----------



## rdill (Mar 9, 2012)

*romex in a commercial building*



RIVETER said:


> I can't quote a code reference as to why you could not, but I have done so as long as the new wiring that I installed originated from the panel, with no extensions of existing circuits. Things may have changed since.


Guys I checked with the local inspector and what I have done so far is a go...ok..The big issue is coming from the electrical panel to the construction area which must not be done using romex due to drop in ceiling tiles.There I will run MC cable to a juction box which will be beyond the tiles and take off from there with my romex to comeplete my home runs at there proper places in the new addition.

Thanks so much:no:


----------

